# Decortication renal cyst



## hencked (Jan 30, 2013)

What would be the code for laparoscopic decortication renal cyst?  Looking at code 50541-laparoscopic ablation renal cyst.  Decortication is removal of outer layer, not sure if this ablation code would be correct or unlisted 50549?

Confused,

hencked


----------

